# First time



## USMC2311 (Aug 27, 2019)

I am going to surf fishing for the first time. Admittedly I have done some surf fishing in the Puget Sound 25 years ago, but broke the surf rod I found in a house my dad bought in my second trip out...i digress. I will be staying at Carolina Beach State Park the week of September 9th. My wife and I have been in NC for about 15 years, and go pier fishing as we can. We have discussed surf fishing over the years, and decided to take the plunge...Bought 2 used fiberglass surf rods and reels at a pawn shop, to get our feet wet, so to speak. We plan on fishing the whole week, but I have no idea where would be a good place to start. I will most likley hit areas in Kure, Carolina, and Wrightsville beaches, and spend some time at Johnny Mercers Pier. Any advice would be greatly appreciated, and I would be willing to travel a little during the week if the fishing were appreciably better nearish by.


----------



## Fishhunt-365 (Aug 28, 2019)

I ave in kure. Island hardware ask for Red. He will steer you in the right direction. Blackburn Brothers for bait


----------



## Fishhunt-365 (Aug 28, 2019)

Lots of good fish come from I ave. Been going there for years. If you have a 4x4 ft fisher is awesome as well.


----------



## USMC2311 (Aug 27, 2019)

Fish hunt, thanks for the info. I do have 4x4, but was worried about weight being diesel. I may give it a try after letting air out of the tires first.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

USMC2311 said:


> Fish hunt, thanks for the info. I do have 4x4, but was worried about weight being diesel. I may give it a try after letting air out of the tires first.


plenty of diesel trucks on the beach. If it's a dually I wouldn't, they don't fair well from what I've seen. I would personally like to find a 7.3 excursion that hasn't had the suspension altered when I can swing a new toy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2019)

USMC2311 said:


> Fish hunt, thanks for the info. I do have 4x4, but was worried about weight being diesel. I may give it a try after letting air out of the tires first.


There's lots of information on this site, if you do a search, on what features to look for. Also if you get on YouTube look up videos by Rich Troxler. I think his user name is RichTrox. Very very informative. The wealth of knowledge on here and his videos totally changed my rate of success in surf fishing. I went from catching 1 fish in 10 years to catching 10 fish in one trip. 

Good luck!


----------



## USMC2311 (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks brob i will take a gander. I grew up salmon and steelhead fishing as my passion. This is a new frontier for me, and I can use all the guidance I can get


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

where did you do your steelhead fishing at?


----------



## USMC2311 (Aug 27, 2019)

Puget Sound, cowlitz river, Columbia river, chehalis river, toutle river, drano lake, hood canal, and many, many others
If they were running, I was fishing, since I was old enough to hold a rod. It is really the thing I miss the most since moving to NC.


----------

